# Q6600 + Windows 8 = Which Virtualization software ??



## Naxal (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello,

I have been using Microsoft Virtual PC (in Windows XP), then Windows Virtual PC (Windows 7) for last few years. Mainly I use them to run legacy applications and software from previous versions of Windows.

Things where fine till Windows 7, as my processor allowed the the default MS given option, either Microsoft Virtual PC (VPC) under Windows XP or Windows Virtual PC under Windows 7 to run previous guest OS without any glitch.

In last few years, I have got used to with Windows XP Mode and application virtualization, where I used to run a lot of Virtual applications via Application virtualization, not just for legacy apps but a lot of new apps under Win7 (guest OS) also.

Recently I updated and migrated to Windows 8 but my hardware is not supporting the Hyper-V . Since my processor, Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600, took me straight to a brick wall with this SLAT thing being not present .

I have never used any other Virtualization software before, apart from Microsoft Virtual PC or Windows Virtual PC 

Internet is throwing up a few options, VMWare / Virtual Box and so on..

Suggest me which software is right for my need. Can they perform application Virtualization like Windows Virtual PC used to give under Windows 7 ??

(lets not discuss about price / and license)

Thanks.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2013)

I used to use Virtual PC. But now I use Oracle's VirtualBox and which is the thing you need. Download VirtualBox 4.2.6.82870 - Technical Details - FileHippo.com

Works flawlessly on my Windows 7. Can't say about Windows 8. No other option then to try.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 14, 2013)

^^^ it offers that application virtualization ? also it would be able to use the present hardware virtualization available with Q6600 ??


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2013)

It should. If not, then it's OS fault. I have never liked Windows 8, and if not this could be another strong reason.
Can you just try once?


----------



## Naxal (Jan 14, 2013)

> Can you just try once?



Limited Internet plans are really a killer in these type of Trail and Error policy 

That is the main reason to create this thread and ask 

I am with Limited data capped plans


----------



## Vyom (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I did some research, and came across this very informative article, which may very well address all your concerns regarding virtualization: *winsupersite.com/article/windows8/windows-8-tip-virtualize-hyperv-143521

In short, Windows 8 have replaced Virtual PC with Hyper V, which is technically more powerful then Virtual PC. But it lacks Windows XP mode.
So there are turn around, one of them being using Oracle's VirtualBox. 

Well, as for me, yes, my decision to not move to Windows 8 was a right one!


----------



## Naxal (Jan 15, 2013)

> In short, Windows 8 have replaced Virtual PC with Hyper V, which is technically more powerful then Virtual PC. But it lacks Windows XP mode.



This is something I already know, because I am stuck with Q6600 having no support for SLAT



> So there are turn around, one of them being using Oracle's VirtualBox.



I found couple of name, one of them is Virtual Box and another one is the VMWare.

Needed to know about


Application Virtualization (like Windows VPC present in Windows 7)
Virtual software been able to use the hardware virtual feature present in my Q6600
Easy migration of present VPC images of Windows Virtual PC
Ease of use, since for last few years, I am using MS product (incl Microsoft VPC and then Windows VPC

there are two prominent name, VirtualBox and VMWare.

Since I am with data capped connection , I am unable to go with a Trail and Error. I needed to know better out of these two satisfying my need then I would download that only  

Thanks.


----------

